# methyl 1 test



## topolo (Nov 11, 2003)

I am contemplating a cycle of meth 1 test.

I am thinking about 5 weeks at 2o mg a day. 10 in the morning and 10 and hour before my workout.

Of course 6 oxo for post cycle.

Any thoughts? advice?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 11, 2003)

Most people are only doing 2 weeks at a time and at 10mg. You will need something stronger than 6-oxo. Nolva or clomid or both.
What is your PH background??


----------



## topolo (Nov 11, 2003)

6 week cycle of paradeca and decavar..

2 weeks is that enough time to see gains?


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Most people are only doing 2 weeks at a time and at 10mg. You will need something stronger than 6-oxo. Nolva or clomid or both.
> What is your PH background??



damn is it that strong??


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 11, 2003)

yes...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> damn is it that strong??


People are saying it is stronger than d-bol..........


----------



## flexster (Nov 12, 2003)

where can you buy this stuff?


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 12, 2003)

legalgear.com for 79.00 or kilosports.com for 45.00.I think the one everybody is talking about is the legalgear stuff.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

lg are tablets and Kilo are capsules


----------



## topolo (Nov 12, 2003)

i dont see how you can see gains in 2 weeks. how long do you go in between cycles?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

This isn't an ordinary PH.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey, dg, do you know if they are still selling the M 1-T stack with clomind?  They don't have it up on the site anymore and I was gonna buy it Friday.  I will not be taking this stuff w/o clomid.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

They are selling flavored ancilleries now at LG. You can get nolva or clomid($50), but not sure if they still offer the combo since the change?


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 12, 2003)

this meth 1, a 2 week cycle at how many tablets a day?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

1............they are 10mg each. Some are taking 20mg if they feel lucky


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 12, 2003)

any idea of side effects of it ? AS far as libido, testerone levels returning to normal after cycle etc. ? I m interested in possibly trying 1 cycle


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 12, 2003)

Does kilosports or legalgear have a better reputation, should I expect the same results with the cheaper kilosports stuff? Same quality?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

Kilo has been around longer but LG are good guys.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brando457 *_
> any idea of side effects of it ? AS far as libido, testerone levels returning to normal after cycle etc. ? I m interested in possibly trying 1 cycle


You run the risk of having BAD sides with this if Post cycle is not proper! This ain't candy!


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 12, 2003)

dg,which one would you buy?
Is a 15% increase in my max bench a reasonable expectation?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

Well they are the same. One is tablet form and the other capsule. But one is cheaper. 15%....................yep!


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 12, 2003)

ok and some of the bad side efects post cycle would be... and what should be done to prevent them!


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 12, 2003)

I have heard of bad back cramps but that guy was doing 3 tabs a day!


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 12, 2003)

I ran across this so if you need post cycle treatment you can order from overseas.                        Only drugs that are approved by the FDA may 
be imported into the U.S. Be aware that 
just because a drug is approved for sale 
and use in the U.S., that does not ensure 
that the same drug manufactured in another 
country will be approved for importation.

The FDA considers many issues in 
determining whether or not a drug 
manufactured overseas is eligible for 
entry, including the sanitation of the 
production plant, and whether or not the 
drug is counterfeit. Drugs that are not 
approved for use in the U.S. may not be 
imported under any circumstances. The 
following only applies to certain 
controlled medications which are on the 
DEA's tables 2-5 of controlled substances: 
If you are traveling BY LAND either to 
Mexico or Canada, and you do not have a 
U.S. prescription for a drug that requires 
a prescription to be purchased in the U.S., 
you may still purchase up to 50 dosage 
units of that medication and return to the 
U.S. with them.

If you wish to purchase more than 50 dosage 
units, you will need a valid U.S. 
prescription in order to bring the 
medication into the U.S. U.S. Customs 
warns that exceptionally low prices for 
medications may reflect that they are 
counterfeit and may be extremely harmful to 
your health. Any purchase of medications 
from overseas sources should not exceed 
reasonable personal use amounts, generally 
to be considered no more than a 90-day 
supply.


----------



## topolo (Nov 12, 2003)

dg--- 2 weeks on and then what? how long off?

also what is something that is legal to take post cycle?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 13, 2003)

Most are doing 2 on, 2 off and then 2 on again. 6-0xo is the best legal supp. But I would go with nolva or clomid with this.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2003)

Is two weeks long enough?  NO.

Is 10 mg a day enough?  NO.

Is 20?  For some, perhaps, for many, NO.

Is it stronger than d-bol?  Unlikely.  And its an entirely different compound, with different effects, so a comparison is not terribly appropriate anyhow.

Is it stronger than any other PH/PS currently available?  YES.

Are clomid et al necessary post cycle?  No more so then with high dose 1-test cycles.

Would I advise any other precautionary measures?  Yes, protect the liver -- use high dose milk thistle and NAC.

Has anyone on IM used it, other than Dante and myself?  Not to my knowledge.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Is 10 mg a day enough?  NO.
> 
> ...


And you base this on what scientific evidence?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2003)

Which question the last?  I do believe you were the one touting that it was stronger than d-bol.  Do you have scientific evidence in this regard?

P.S.  I edited that post to be more accurate.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nacnac972 *_
> I have heard of bad back cramps but that guy was doing 3 tabs a day!



I got that from my first 1-test cycle, but not from M1T.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nacnac972 *_
> I ran across this so if you need post cycle treatment you can order from overseas.



Without a prescription it is still not legal, and will be seized unless you can claim rightfull ownership. Since you can get it domestic from a research company, why bother.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nacnac972 *_
> I have heard of bad back cramps but that guy was doing 3 tabs a day!



Lower back pumps are often associated with the strong orals.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Is two weeks long enough?  NO.
> 
> Is 10 mg a day enough?  NO.
> ...



So TwinPeak based on your experience, how many mg would you do a day?  How long of a cycle would you recommend, and is 6-OXO strong enough for the post cycle?

I may be interested in trying M1-t...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Which question the last?  I do believe you were the one touting that it was stronger than d-bol.  Do you have scientific evidence in this regard?
> 
> P.S.  I edited that post to be more accurate.


Yes I was stating what others felt on just 10mg a day vs. the effects they got on d-bol. No that is not scientific, I was just wondering if you knew something I didn't.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 13, 2003)

I agree with it not being apples to apples for comparison.


----------



## topolo (Nov 13, 2003)

bump for twin peak


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Without a prescription it is still not legal, and will be seized unless you can claim rightfull ownership. Since you can get it domestic from a research company, why bother.


Hey MUdge i do respect your threads because you have more info on these subjects then i ever will.However that post i posted about importing Nolvadex was taken from UScustoms site.Nolvadex is not a controlled or scheduled substance. Having a 90 day supply shipped from overseas is legal.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nacnac972 *_
> Hey MUdge i do respect your threads because you have more info on these subjects then i ever will.However that post i posted about importing Nolvadex was taken from UScustoms site.Nolvadex is not a controlled or scheduled substance. Having a 90 day supply shipped from overseas is legal.


If you have a prescription maybe?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPaul *_
> So TwinPeak based on your experience, how many mg would you do a day?  How long of a cycle would you recommend, and is 6-OXO strong enough for the post cycle?
> 
> I may be interested in trying M1-t...



Like with other PH/PS, I would recommend 4-6 weeks cycles.

For a PS newb, I think 20 mg a day would be a good start.  I'd run that for a few (2-3) weeks and up it as appropriate (i.e. depending on the sides, if any).

For someone more experienced, but who has never used M1T, I'd recommend starting at 20, and upping to 30 after 4-5 days if sides are tolerated.  

By sides, some have reported severe headaches, noticable high blood pressure, extreme lethargy, etc.

I think an experienced Ph/PS user who knows how M1T affects him, a 4-60 week cycle of 30-50 per day would not be unreasonable.  Indeed, my next cycle will be in this area.  I'll also likely stack it, haven't decided with what yet, as it will depend on my goals (bulking or leaning).

Make sure you high dose milk thistle and NAC, and post cycle would be a typical one, IMO.  6-oxo, fish oil, flax, heavy weights, low volume, no failure, more rest, more sleep, etc.  I'd probably run 6-oxo at a higher dose (say the full 500mg per day dose).


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2003)

M 1-T is Up to 16 times more anabolic and 2.2 times as androgenic as regular methyl test!!
http://www.mesorx.com/articles/arnold/steroid-development.htm


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

Let me intervene here. I have been getting ridiculous amounts of feedback about M-1-T as well as speaking with someone that will soon be putting out a version of this product (and 4-AD) that will blow everything out of the water.

10 mg per day IS enough for many people to see very nice gains and 2 weeks is also enough for some people to add 5-7 lbs of solid bodyweight. NOBODY knows the optimal cycle length of M-1-T right now and it is all speculation and experimentation at this point. That said, there is a movement in bodybuilding chemical use right now that is calling for much shorter cycles rather than long, drawn out ones. One particular contest prep guru (and maybe the best) has his guys doing 2 week cycles with 2 weeks off in between and has been bringing these guys into shows harder and heavier than they ever were while doing 12-16 week long cycles.

I am beginning to believe that the body reacts best to shorter blitzes and the bonus is also less side effects. This whole cycle thing is in its infancy, but I feel that we are going to see a change to the old standard way of cycling steroids and prosteroids soon.

As for M-1-T, I think that most can get away with 10-20 mg daily and at 4 weeks max. Some will be able to handle 30 and we know that some morons will push the envelope further.

FYI...VPXs M-I-T is going to be "in house" today.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## topolo (Nov 14, 2003)

gp--------i cant wait for vpx -1-t

will you advise me on dosage and the like when it is available?


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> gp--------i cant wait for vpx -1-t
> 
> will you advise me on dosage and the like when it is available?



Absolutely!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nacnac972 *_
> Having a 90 day supply shipped from overseas is legal.





> BS: What is the legality of importing non-controlled substances like clomid, tamoxifen, and clenbuterol by mail order?
> 
> Rick Collins: Any of the ancillary medications used by bodybuilders to stimulate natural testosterone production, treat acne, or control gynecomastia are prescription drugs. As such, they fall under the jurisdiction of the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) which oversees extensive regulations dealing with all aspects of prescription medications. As stated at its website, the FDA's mission is "to enforce the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act and other laws which are designed to protect consumers' health, safety, and pocketbook. These laws apply equally to domestic and imported products."
> 
> ...



This law may change as some people are fighting for lower drug costs, but the drug companies are fighting against it. 

Example
http://www.walgreens.com/library/finddrug/druginfo.jhtml?particularDrug=Anadrol
Walgreens USA ANADROL-50 50MG TAB 100 EA $1,551.99 
Black market, $160+


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 14, 2003)

Stop it with this methyl-test comparison.

Why don't you cite the A/A ratio set against that of testosterone. Even then, the body isn't so simple as that. If a compound is X times as anabolic as Y, does that mean you'll get X times the growth.

And, going by feedback, 10 mgs isn't enough for everyone. That is also going by common sense. Is 500 mgs of test enanthate a week enough for everyone.

However, I am a fan of short cycles, but not for the reasons typically stated (e.g. "it's too harsh on your liver," etc).


----------



## Mudge (Nov 14, 2003)

It could simply be that dbol binds poorly to the receptors in comparison, who knows, all kinds of examples like this.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Like with other PH/PS, I would recommend 4-6 weeks cycles.
> 
> For a PS newb, I think 20 mg a day would be a good start.  I'd run that for a few (2-3) weeks and up it as appropriate (i.e. depending on the sides, if any).
> ...





> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Let me intervene here. I have been getting ridiculous amounts of feedback about M-1-T as well as speaking with someone that will soon be putting out a version of this product (and 4-AD) that will blow everything out of the water.
> 
> 10 mg per day IS enough for many people to see very nice gains and 2 weeks is also enough for some people to add 5-7 lbs of solid bodyweight. NOBODY knows the optimal cycle length of M-1-T right now and it is all speculation and experimentation at this point. That said, there is a movement in bodybuilding chemical use right now that is calling for much shorter cycles rather than long, drawn out ones. One particular contest prep guru (and maybe the best) has his guys doing 2 week cycles with 2 weeks off in between and has been bringing these guys into shows harder and heavier than they ever were while doing 12-16 week long cycles.
> ...



As usual, great info guys.  I have one 1-AD cycle under my belt, and I'm starting a S1+ cycle next week.  More then likely M1-T will be next.


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 14, 2003)

Is the VPX version out now?
Whi is it that no one seems to carry kilosports stuff?  The only place I can find it is own their own web site, just wondering if it was that great of a product why doesn't everyone carry it?  I think I'd be more confident with a product from VPX, everyone seems to have faith in VPX.
Is that MAG 10 stuff any good?
Is m-1-Test the most effective legal product out there?
With all the hype about steroids now in MLB etc do you think the feds will ban m-1-test once they find out it is a real steroid, not just another andro product?
It is a real steroid, isn't it?


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Stop it with this methyl-test comparison.
> 
> Why don't you cite the A/A ratio set against that of testosterone. Even then, the body isn't so simple as that. If a compound is X times as anabolic as Y, does that mean you'll get X times the growth.
> ...



Not sure what was directed at me, but I never said that 10 mgs is enough for EVERYONE, but MANY. How do I know this? Besides feedback given directly to me for research purposes, as well as in house testing, I can tell you that 10 mg per day for 2 weeks gave people up to 6 lbs of lean mass and nothing less than 3 lbs. Pretty freaking good for a small dose.

And I am also a fan of short cycles and also not necessarily b/c of less side effects (which is still true), but b/c the body will gain more in the end this way for many reasons.


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> Is the VPX version out now?
> Whi is it that no one seems to carry kilosports stuff?  The only place I can find it is own their own web site, just wondering if it was that great of a product why doesn't everyone carry it?  I think I'd be more confident with a product from VPX, everyone seems to have faith in VPX.
> Is that MAG 10 stuff any good?
> ...



-mag 10 is lousy now
-VPX M-1 T is ready in liquid form if anyone wants to buy it, but there is a problem with a burning sensation in the throat with it and VPX may begin encapsulating it
-M 1-T is THE most powerful OTC product available now
-Plain 1-Test is a steroid too...but soon ALL of them will be gone


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> -mag 10 is lousy now
> -VPX M-1 T is ready in liquid form if anyone wants to buy it, but there is a problem with a burning sensation in the throat with it and VPX may begin encapsulating it
> -M 1-T is THE most powerful OTC product available now
> -Plain 1-Test is a steroid too...but soon ALL of them will be gone



Seems like a small price to pay, the burning sensation can't possibly compare to the burn I get when I do Tri-Sets.
So what's the price?  How many days worth?


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 14, 2003)

Maybe I could test the prototype Test, send me a free 30 day supply.


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> Seems like a small price to pay, the burning sensation can't possibly compare to the burn I get when I do Tri-Sets.
> So what's the price?  How many days worth?



Its a pretty bad burn. I recommended that he dilute the dose a bit as you do not need much to grow on. Anyway, I will have a price by Monday or you can just call VPX direct 800-954-7904.

Like I said...we will make the liquid available to people that don't want to wait for the caps, but you gotta deal with that BURN!


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey it's worth a try.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2003)

Gopro, what is the shelf life of the various VPX 1-tests? On the bottom of a 1-AD bottle I had it has imprinted 10203EX06.  If I'm reading that right, it would appear it is saying the shelf life is 3 years.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 15, 2003)

It wasn't directed at you, and my comments (regarding 10 mgs) were made in light of a broader view of the feedback, from an increase in users (some of which having more experience with PH's/AAS's).



> And I am also a fan of short cycles and also not necessarily b/c of less side effects (which is still true), but b/c the body will gain more in the end this way for many reasons



I have several thoughts on this, but I'm curious as to what yours are.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2003)

Personally, in 3 weeks, I gained 3 pounds of LBM, and  that was with on average 30 mgs a day. 

And I know people who gained less than I did.


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 15, 2003)

I should have my doctor prescribe a major fatloss product to me


----------



## tredre (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nacnac972 *_
> legalgear.com for 79.00 or kilosports.com for 45.00.I think the one everybody is talking about is the legalgear stuff.



check this out, i'm over at the anabolicminds forum and all of a sudden this little company milleniumfitness.com is the buzz and they're selling it for less than 50 bucks.  besides, kilo is stringing everyone along.


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tredre *_
> .  besides, kilo is stringing everyone along.



What do you mean?  Thet're not shipping the stuff?


----------



## tredre (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> What do you mean?  Thet're not shipping the stuff?



hey check, i don't wanna say i know personally but on a couple of other boards people are dogging kilo.  not only that, they jacked up the price 20 bucks.  whassup with that?  and why does milleniumfitness sell it for so much less?  either kilo is ripping people off or milleniumfitness is, what?  idunno.  i'm calling them this week though.


----------

